# Please suggest a UPS



## dexterz (Jun 23, 2012)

please suggest a UPS for the following configuration as the one I own now was bought way back in 2004(Numeric 600VA) is struggling to provide 1~2minute of backup time.

i5 2500k
Asrock Z77Ext4
HD7850 gfx card
WD640GB+500GB
DVD burner
4 x 120MM case fans
24" DELL LCD
Netgear DGN1000 wifi router

Budget is 4~5k max Approx. Need to buy new unit ASAP as there have been frequent low voltage problems as of late in my locality. Would be nice if the new unit can provide a backup time of 10mins or more.TIA!


----------



## Anish (Jun 23, 2012)

600VA APC (from Schneider Electric)


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2012)

I think 800 VA should be the minimum because you're likely to use monitor off the UPS as well.


----------



## dexterz (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks for the replies guys. any idea on whats the approx backup time a 800va or 1kva would give? my system restarted like 5times yesterday night cos the ups wasn't able to provide more than 5~10sec backup


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2012)

dexterz said:


> thanks for the replies guys. any idea on whats the approx backup time a 800va or 1kva would give? my system restarted like 5times yesterday night cos the ups wasn't able to provide more than 5~10sec backup


For "how long the back-up time will be", you should be looking at the Ampere-hour rating of the battery. Not the VA rating of the UPS.

VA rating will determine how much load the UPS will carry.

I am having 800va invertor & 150ah battery what should be the full load and for how many hours it should work ? - Yahoo! Answers India


----------



## dexterz (Jun 23, 2012)

should the ampere-hour rating be high or low for a longer backup time?

edit: thanks for that link ico  cleared up some doubts


----------

